# Harbor Freight Rodder, Best Purchase Ever!



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

So I go really tired of my guys destroying our Ridgid and Spartan machines. Lots of cable replacements, auto-feed rebuilds, ect...


http://www.harborfreight.com/househ...power-feed-drain-cleaner-with-gfci-68284.html

Picked up two of these units for a bit above $250 per unit. (They are $400 in store, found them locally on sale for $320, and presented a 20% off coupon for each).

Then opted for the extended service plan (giving me 2 years and 90 days of no questions asked in-store replacement). Additional $70 per rodder.

From my understanding these are pretty much General Mini-Rooter XP units. They have 50 feet of 1/2 inner-core cable. Has auto feed. They are not Spartan or Ridgid units by any means but this thing has been a little beast thus far. (Have used it on a bunch of commercial 3" & 4" lines). I usually use our Spartan 300 for applications like that but both of mine are in for repair.

It is great for residential kitchen lines.

I hope to find 75' Replacement cable for it (anyone want to link me to that?)

The great part is once the cable is messed up, foot-pedal, power cord, anything at all goes wrong at all... even neglect I take the unit into Harbor Freight and grab a new one off the shelf free of charge, no questions asked with my receipt for the next 2 years and 90 days.

Not too bad given the price and return/warranty I have with them.


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

For the record we are not relying on these machines. We use a Spartan 2001 for sewers, Spartan 300 for most 3" & 4" lines, and a Spartan 100 for branch lines under 3". Also have a Brute 150 Trailer Jetter.

Just a couple machines to let newer guys learn on without fearing an expensive cable replacement or for crappy jobs to beat up on.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

IIRC, when I bought a cheap drill for around the house once I bought the warranty. Worked out good in the long run. They even told me at 11 months to drop it off the ladder and bring it back for a new one, but another 1 year warranty for new new free one.

I do see an advantage in training green guys, but, personally, I'd restrict the use of a 1/2" cable to 1-1/2" and 2" only.... maybe 3" if needed. My worry would be the cutter hanging up on a separation and a new inexperienced trying to power past it and wind up with a pretzel'd/stuck cable.

At one place I worked we hired a plumber with no experience in drain cleaning. After three new 100' 5/8" steel core the boss switched him to a 3/4" steel. After that a cable would last him about 6-8 months.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I have considered the ones without auto feed for some situations where the k50 is difficult to use. Mainly tight crawlspaces or steeper roofs and to get by some of the tighter lead bends that 5/8 will not go through. Have you tried running 3/8 cable in those machines? They can't be any worse than kenway jr.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It's sink or swim when I train a new guy. If he can't operate a drain machine in short order, he ain't going to make it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

harbor frieght has its benefits lol


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Blackhawk, if you have a m300 or even a m100/200 in disrepair let me know. Other than the transmission/gear box I can repair the snot out of them. I'd love to run them over what I'm currently using.


----------

